# SEO Agentur für Erfolg



## makrogame (12. Juni 2016)

*SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Wie man sehen kann, möchte ich wissen, welche Agentur im Bereich SEO renommiert ist und mir bei meinem Anliegen helfen kann. 
Und zwar habe ich einen Shop der bei google sehr weit unten ist.. Das muss geändert werden, weil ich damit mein Geld verdiene und davon Leben muss.

Den ersten Anhaltspunkt zu einer Agentur habe ich bei  SEO Köln  gefunden. Möchte aber gerne noch weitere Anhaltspunkte als Plan B haben.

Ich wäre euch voll dankbar wenn ihr den ein oder anderen Rat an mich habt.


----------



## -sori- (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Ich an deiner Stelle rate dir, das ganze evtl. erstmal selbst weitgehend zu optimieren - über PageSpeed Insights die Performance, über Varvy SEO tool and optimization guide allgemein die Google-Regeln und schlussendlich einen Antrag zur Neu-Bewertung stellen. Könntest du einen Link zum Shop reinstellen?


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Persönliche Erfahrung aus der SEO-Welt: Weltweit führendes Unternehmen, welches wir bedienen, holt einen SEO-Hampelmann ran. Der erzählt viele tolle Dinge. Einige nachvollziehbar, wenn auch technisch wegen Quellsystem nicht realisierbar. Einige Dinge auch total absurd.

Verbindlich will er sich nicht auf Erfolge festlegen. Schön, Kunde beschließt sich dies zu tun und beauftragt uns zur Umsetzung. Wir rollen mit den Augen, machen aber. Halbes Jahr später kommt ein neuer SEO-Typ daher und betitelt alle SEO-Optimierungen, welche vorher gemacht wurden, als schlecht und falsch. Wir lachen, der Kunde weint, da er inzwischen im Ranking wirklich abgesackt ist. Also hört man auch den neuen Quacksalber. Ergebnis wird leicht besser, aber nicht wie zu Anfang.

Dann kam der Dritte. Kannst dir vorstellen, was natürlich alles totaler Mist war  Und das waren SEO-"Experten", welche von den größten deutschen Agenturen gebucht wurden. Lächerlich.

PageSpeed Insights ist der erste Schritt. Leider hast du nix über deinen Shop, etc. gesagt. Aktuelle Shop-Software tut für dich schon viel von dem was du tun solltest. Viele Dinge kannst du dir auch umsonst im Netz anlesen, wenn du Geld sparen willst. Ansonsten sind für Shops Preissuchmaschinen inzwischen der beste Anlaufpunkt. Dort solltest du gelistet sein, sofern du nicht ein totales Randprodukt vertreibst.

Bei SEO-Agenturen musst du dir immer bewusst sein, dass du keine verbindlichen Ergebnisse brauchst. Ich bezeichne es gerne als "Glaskugel lesen", da viel mit "könnte, sollte, müsste" argumentiert wird. Ob dir das Wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Falk (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Naja, etwas differenzierter als Shutterfly (der ja anscheinend im Bereich Entwicklung tätig ist und daher eine eher negative Einstellung zum Thema SEO hat) muss man das schon betrachten. 

"SEO" ist leider nicht nur auf Onpage (also alles was mit Technik zu tun hat), sondern hat noch (in grober Aufteilung) zwei weitere spannende Felder: "Offpage" & "Content". Schlechte Rankings können z.B. auch schlicht von einem schlechten Backlink-Profil kommen (was man am einfachsten über die Google Search Console herausbekommt) und was sich vollkommen ohne technische Eingriffe auf der eigenen Seite bereinigen lässt. 

Weitere große Baustelle: Content. Kann man gut beobachten, immer mehr große Shops haben nicht mehr nur nackt Produkte auf ihren Seiten, sondern komplette "Einkaufswelten". Projekte wie blog.notebooksbilliger.de oder die langen Produkttexte bei Caseking werden ja nicht gemacht, weil die Shop-Betreiber nicht wussten, was sie mit ihren Ressourcen anfangen sollen 

Eine gute SEO-Agentur wird jetzt hingehen, und alle Bereiche Abdecken und daraus ein Gesamtkonzept erstellt - auch unter Einbezug der Daten z.B. aus Google Adwords Kampagnen etc. Aber: machen musst du es dann meist selbst (alles andere geht auch arg ins Geld). Umsetzbarkeit ist immer so ein Thema, "geht nicht" ist gefühlt immer ein Reflex der Entwickler - mit etwas drüber nachdenken geht das meiste dann doch irgendwie. Zumal die meisten Onpage-Anpassungen auch einmalig sind, wogegen Content & Offpage dann fortlaufen sind. Google ändert auch nicht ständig etwas.

Wo Shutterfly aber recht hat: eine seriöse SEO-Agentur wird keine Versprechungen machen, was Ergebnisse angeht. Dafür ist man zu abhängig von Google - wenn die sich morgen überlegen, die Suchergebnisse in umgekehrter Reihenfolge auszugeben, lässt sich daran kaum etwas machen...

Ohne eine Empfehlung für die dahinter stehende Agentur auszusprechen: Was kostet SEO? bietet vielleicht noch ein paar Gedankengänge zum Thema SEO-Agentur.


----------



## lowskill (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*



Falk schrieb:


> Naja, etwas differenzierter als Shutterfly (der ja anscheinend im Bereich Entwicklung tätig ist und daher eine eher negative Einstellung zum Thema SEO hat) muss man das schon betrachten.





> Beruf: SEO-Manager



Ich bin sicher, du siehst die Sache völlig differenziert und überhaupt nicht (positiv) voreingenommen.


----------



## Falk (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*



lowskill schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, du siehst die Sache völlig differenziert und überhaupt nicht (positiv) voreingenommen.



Da hast du natürlich recht, deswegen habe ich meine Gedanken ja noch etwas weiter ausgeführt


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*



Falk schrieb:


> Naja, etwas differenzierter als Shutterfly (der ja anscheinend im Bereich Entwicklung tätig ist und daher eine eher negative Einstellung zum Thema SEO hat) muss man das schon betrachten.



Korrekt, komme aus dem Kontext der Entwicklung. Meine Einstellung basiert jedoch auf gut 10 Jahren Erfahrung mit gemachten Aussagen und erhaltenen Resultaten. Sicherlich ist SEO wichtig und sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden. Wie gesagt, ich befürworte auch PageSpeed Insights.



lowskill schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, du siehst die Sache völlig differenziert und überhaupt nicht (positiv) voreingenommen.



Danke


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Wichtig für das Ranking sind auch eingehende Links. Das geht entweder über eigne Twitter usw. Accounts oder indem man eben Partner anspricht, ob die einen nicht auch verlinken könnten.


----------



## makrogame (5. November 2016)

*AW: SEO Agentur für Erfolg*

Super, danke euch allen fur das feedback !


----------

